# bought more bettas



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I must be crazy-- I bought 4 more bettas the other night because i fell in love with the colors. As if i need more work to do cleaning out containers!!
UNFORTUNATLEY THE COLORS ARE TOTALLY DIFFERENT IN MY LIGHT.
One is pink and has red blotches on the fins and tail. he is quite aperky fish and looks to be aggressive. Another looked white with grey fins-- when i got him home , the grey fins had turned into reddish brown--he is shy and doesn't believe he can swimm around in his container. Seems a bit lazy.
The next one is a big and hungry guy. i bought him as his tail appeared greenish in the pet store. At home it is red and blue And the last guy is a plain red to replace my first betta I ever had.
he is a bit shy too. 
I can't believe the lighting changes the colors this much!!
Oh, the staff in the petcetera store did not know much about fish at all. They had just managed to kill all their tropical fish-- the only fish they had were goldies and salt. The tanks were overcrowded. They had put male bettas in with the goldfish.Dah!
The girl serving me said she had just started there and admitted she did not know anything about the fish. THE WATER TEMP OF THE BETTAS WAS 68 DEGREES. The staff looked at me like I had two heads when i explained the bettas would like it a bit better if they were a bit warmer.
My guys are really nice despite the fact they are different colors than I had thought. i usually buy my bettas there and have had good luck with them. They are healthy when they get them and they seem to live a long while. 2-3 years..
mouse


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

I understand, yesterday i bought a betta at petsmart and it looked blue with rusty colored fins when i got him home he turned out to be all red. But he turned out to be a good hungary fish. another reason i bought him is because his tiny cup was so dirty and i felt sorry for him.


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

Never judge a fish's color until you get it home, and you let it de-stress. Bettas when stressed loose their coloration, and turns to crap. Bring them home, put them in some aged water with some indian almond leaves and java ferns, and wait 2-3 hours to even maybe a couple of days. THEN take a good look at them and see what color they end up being!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, this is an incredibly old thread.


----------

